# Charity Haunt How-To



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello Everyone!
A local non-profit art gallery which promotes art in the community and has helped transform downtown Phoenix neighborhoods is raising money to create a Green Art Park in what would be a slum (for lack of a better word). 

Long story short, I opened my big mouth about running a charity haunt to raise funds and they want me to write a proposal and spearhead the project. The problem is I've never ran a haunt and don't know where to begin. The haunt would be next Halloween (thank God).

I would appreciate any guidance.
Thank you.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

First and formost get volunteers set up, and then deligate materials advertising etc. Also see if you can get some money now for the after Halloween sales. Try hitting up your local Halloween stores for broken props discontinued costumes and such


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!

Since this is a non-profit organization, does anyone know if I could get government assistance or have a location donated?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Does the non-profit agency have a Media Director or Charity Director? I work for a non-profit, not for a haunted house, and we request all kinds of things to be donated. I bet you will be able to find a donated space as long as you can provide insurance. We send all of our stuff through 2 people at work that will try to find space, donated items, etc for things we need. I would start asking questions at the non-profit.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my 2nd year running a charity haunt and I'd be glad to give you some pointers/assistance. Pretty busy at the moment with dress rehearsal Saturday and opening on the 8th,but would be glad to answer any questions or offer advice after the haunt season.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going by the gallery tomorrow with my new list of questions. I'll let you know what I find out. 
Thank you soo much everyone!!!

@joker: I'll hit you up for advice after the haunt season. Thank you for the offer, I'm very appreciative.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

First of all, thank your dear and fluffy lord that it's next year. You may have enough time. Maybe. I've been running a charity haunt (The "Haunted Gym" at the local school) for two years now and here's a few things you need to get going right off the bat:


1) How long is the attraction going to run and where.

2) Budget - Unless you are planning to stock it with just volunteer actors and props from your lawn, this is critical. 

3) Local ordinances and fire codes - hand in hand with #1. As soon as you have the info, contact your local fire department and code inspector. This kind of stuff can derail your attraction before you even get started. 

4) Find someone to do the detail work like contacting and coordinating the actors, ticket takers, etc. You can't do it all, take it from me. 

There's more, but those are a couple of the most critical. Please feel free to LMK if you need help in specific areas. It's a fun thing to do, but it's also a helluva challenge to execute well.

RandalB


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Our advice depends on what type of haunt you're running..is it a walk thru haunted house type one?


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Where about in Phoenix are you? I can suggest a local haunt group that may be able to assist.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

The foundation is downtown. We don't have a set location yet for the haunt but I'd like it to be close to central Phoenix.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you Haasmama, I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, they are 501(c)3 and my boyfriend said he can get Home Depot to donate materials.
They have a network of volunteers including a web designer, accountant and lawyers. Right now we're searching for a location.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------

